# The Reveal - Micro Bookshelf Speaker with Subwoofer



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

I recently built a new set of Micro bookshelf speakers. My goal was to make something budget friendly and simple for beginners. SO I looked around for parts for a budget speaker. Here is what I came up with. I used the Dayton PC83-4 as minds and the Dayton ND20-4 for tweeters. The crossover is a simplistic 1st order crossover with a BSC circuit and a resistor on the tweeter. All in all the total cost of the build should be around $60 fo the components. I aam personally really happy with the sound. Check out the video for a quick build tutorial and sound test.







Parts used:
Tweeter: https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...eeter--275-035
Mid: https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...river--295-154
Sub: https://www.parts-express.com/grs-10...4-ohm--292-482
Amp: https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...ifier--300-771

Crossover Components:
https://www.parts-express.com/27uf-1...citor--027-326
https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...esistor--004-8
https://www.parts-express.com/075mh-...ctor--269-2120
https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...-coil--257-032
https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...esistor--004-4

*These plans are for Personal use only. If you want to resell these, contact me first.


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Pictures

Test Box with close-up pictures of the tweeter and mid

























Downfiring Sub and Amp pre-paint.

















Final Speakers and Crossover diagram


----------



## Attention to deta (Feb 17, 2019)

When I model this in Vituix, the molded response is flat when the tweeter is wired in reverse polarity. If wired with the same polarity, there is a massive dip in the response at 2300Hz. How did you wire yours? Were you able to get measurements either way?


----------

